# European Delivery Price vs. Costco Price



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

My wife and I will be ordering a 335is Coupe for ED in early May. We want the Premium Package, Navigation, Harmon Kardon sound system, and the iPod/USB adapter. The US MSRP for what we want is $57,600.

We were told by a local dealer that it would be roughly $3K savings over US delivery. He gave us a price of $54,140 for the ED, not including taxes and license fees, or a savings of $3,460 under MSRP.

When we came home we ran the same configuration through the Costco price calculator and came up with a dealer invoice price of $52,995. Adding the Costco-agreed markup, which seems to vary from dealer-to-dealer, from $275 to $575, we came up with a price from $53,270 to $53,570, which at the high end is still $870 less than the ED price.

Is his price too high? Should the savings be greater? Is the Costco price that good? Saving $3,460 under US MSRP is not that big a deal, since no one pays MSRP and it's clearly higher than the Costco pricing.

How much should I expect to pay for this configuration for ED?

ETA: I just looked at the ED Wiki and it indicates that I should save 10% over US MSRP which would bring the price down to $51,840 before taxes and registration. Is this reasonable?


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

Think 11% off US MSRP so you are close.

Connect with a board sponsor who specializes in ED and you will see ED wholesale invoice plus $500 to $1200 range.

"Local dealer" .... they range from "clueless" to "not motivated" to "trusted resource".

Must determine which one you are dealing with.


----------



## BaconFan (Jan 17, 2011)

Check out this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=513995. I walked through the numbers in my post with the CA and we were withing $400 of each other when we got to the end price.

I was thinking of going through Costco as well as USAA. I pinged USAA and they don't offer anything in conjunction with ED but they do offer 7% off of MSRP. As you can tell in the post above I am saving way more than 7% validated by the CA this past weekend.

The ED pricing is confidential but you can go to the dealership and see it in person to work your numbers with the CA. If they don't want to show it to you I would recommend you find a dealership who wants to work with you and earn your business.

BF


----------



## rickb55 (Oct 27, 2009)

How much should I expect to pay for this configuration for ED?

Contact South Bay BMW in Los Angeles, ask for Philippe...


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

Typically you can save 11 to 12% off of US MSRP with European Delivery.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

BaconFan said:


> The ED pricing is confidential but *you can go to the dealership and see it in person to work your numbers with the CA*. If they don't want to show it to you I would recommend you find a dealership who wants to work with you and earn your business.


Why would you ever want to go to a dealership? :yikes:

You should be able to purchase the car in less time than it would take to have a shower and drive to the dealership.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

First, go here: http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Experience/Events/EuropeanDelivery/OrderYourBMW.aspx
and get the ED MSRP of your desired car.

1) *ED Invoice *for that car is ~92% of the above.

Use the "Build Your Own" site to configure your options.

2) *Option Invoice* is ~91% of MSRP (ED and US are same invoice)

3) *Dest & Handling* = $875

Add *1+2+3+Dealer_Profit* = _*Your ED Cost*_ (this may be off a couple of $100 due to rounding BMW does on each item.)

Dealer Profit runs $500->$1500 from what I have seen (if the will deal at all). Board sponsors like Irv and Adrian give great service and prices.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Today my wife and I decided to stop in to a local dealer that was one of the first dealers we contacted, but before we decided on ED. We were told that the guy that we had been dealing with "was no longer with us". We asked to speak to someone who could give us ED pricing. We took the spreadsheet that I had used to calculate all of the percentages as given in the above formulas and in other links. I asked the CA to give me his price on the car that I had configured on the BMW website and he asked what kind of price I was looking for, so I showed him the spreadsheet. He did a rough calculation and said "we can certainly work towards that" which to me was going to be sales-speak for "I'm going to get as close to that price as I think you'll tolerate." Turns out I was sadly mistaken.

He got a print-out and started highlighting options, punched some numbers on his calculator and then said "What was that price again?". Then he said he was off by about $2,000 ... LESS! He ran the numbers again and said yup, that's right.

After we went over each option again, checked to see that yes, this was for a 335is Coupe and not just a 335i, and after my wife and I got over our initial shock, we put down a deposit.

I was asked not to disclose exact numbers or name the dealer, but bottom line, we're paying just less than $10,000 less than US MSRP for a 335is Coupe for May 12 ED.

We're still astonished that we could get into this car for this price.

Thanks to everyone for pointing me in the right direction! We can't wait!


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

That's interesting. I came up with ED Invoice at $48,320 (including the $1,495 option credit incentive). Hopefully, they will stick to that deal.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

SD 335is said:


> Today my wife and I decided to stop in to a local dealer that was one of the first dealers we contacted, but before we decided on ED. We were told that the guy that we had been dealing with "was no longer with us". We asked to speak to someone who could give us ED pricing. We took the spreadsheet that I had used to calculate all of the percentages as given in the above formulas and in other links. I asked the CA to give me his price on the car that I had configured on the BMW website and he asked what kind of price I was looking for, so I showed him the spreadsheet. He did a rough calculation and said "we can certainly work towards that" which to me was going to be sales-speak for "I'm going to get as close to that price as I think you'll tolerate." Turns out I was sadly mistaken.
> 
> He got a print-out and started highlighting options, punched some numbers on his calculator and then said "What was that price again?". Then he said he was off by about $2,000 ... LESS! He ran the numbers again and said yup, that's right.
> 
> ...


If this deal holds to be true, please post the name of the dealer and CA. He or she may get a lot more ED business if they want it.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

dunderhi said:


> That's interesting. I came up with ED Invoice at $48,320 (including the $1,495 option credit incentive). Hopefully, they will stick to that deal.


Our ED invoice price was roughly $150 less than this. We didn't order the DCT so this doesn't include the $1,495 option credit incentive. We just stuck all of the new figures into our spreadsheet and bottom line, the biggest difference is that there was a line item $2,000 discount from ED MSRP. When asked the reason for this, the dealer said "volume". Because base ED MSRP was a little more but the options were a little less than calculated, our bottom line savings from ED Invoice was $1,956. Before taxes, registration and fees, this comes to about $9,825 less than US MSRP or 83% of US MSRP, a 17% savings.

I just noticed this paragraph on the Vehicle Deposit Form, under the written-in selling price:

"A purchase price has not yet been established nor has one been discussed the parties. It is completely understood that the price for which the vehicle is to be offered for sale rests exclusively and solely with the dealer." So I guess it's not final until the purchase order is written and signed.


----------



## BaconFan (Jan 17, 2011)

> Thanks to everyone for pointing me in the right direction! We can't wait!


Congrats on the purchase and saving $$$! I can't wait to order mine next month  If they give you any crap when you go to finalize the contract prior to delivery be prepared to have a plan b dealer, and possibly a plan c dealer in your back pocket. They shouldn't budge though on what they quoted you. I'd be interested in hearing how your experience goes though.

BF


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

SD 335is said:


> Our ED invoice price was roughly $150 less than this. We didn't order the DCT so this doesn't include the $1,495 option credit incentive.


I'm curoius how the CA came up with the invoice price, it should have been the straight forward ED pricing structure. Did he provide you with a Vehicle Inquiry Report which states the invoice prices? Did the ~10k under deal include dealer profit too? This is the best ED deal that hasn't included some type of outside incentive I've seen to date. I'm crossing my fingers hoping it goes through without a hitch.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

rmorin49 said:


> If this deal holds to be true, please post the name of the dealer and CA. He or she may get a lot more ED business if they want it.


If this price holds, I'll ask a little later in the process. He did ask me not to post specifics.


----------



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

*ED vs. Costco pricing*

*If your deal does hold, please Email me or send me a private message (if you don't post it on line), as I'm interested!

Thanks.

Richard*:thumbup:


----------



## asingh98 (Jan 31, 2011)

Can you pass me contact details for Irv or adrian
Thanks
Ash


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Got my production number!*

Woohoo! My CA just forwarded me the e-mail he got from BMW with our production number! I've just entered it into My BMW and it's official! They also confirmed our first choice delivery date of May 12 with Check In Time of 9:00 AM and an Actual Vehicle Delivery at 10:30 AM.

Time to figure out where we want to go, how long we want to stay, and then get our plane tickets!


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

I will see you there on the 12th.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Erregend said:


> I will see you there on the 12th.


I just pm-ed you before I saw this. Our pickup time is 10:30 AM, just 10 minutes after yours! We can probably take picture/videos of your delivery for you if you want.

We're staying at the Munich Marriott, checking in on 5/11.


----------



## Bilbo1234 (May 24, 2011)

Does anybody have a good to excellent experience with an East Coast dealer for ED? Lots of talk about SoCal dealers but not alot of love for anyone in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Bilbo1234 (May 24, 2011)

*East Coast Dealers for Euro Delivery*

I'm looking for a dealer in NC that has expericnce with Euro delivery? Any suggestions?


----------



## Mace14 (Mar 10, 2007)

Bilbo1234 said:


> I'm looking for a dealer in NC that has expericnce with Euro delivery? Any suggestions?


Contact Adrian Avila at BMW of South Atlanta (he's a board sponsor). He knows all the in's and out's of ED, is a great guy to deal with, and you won't have any problems with pricing. Either pick up the car in Atlanta or have it delivered at the Performanc Center in South Carolina.


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

By all means contact Adrian, he does a high volume of EDs for folks all over the country!

Mine was flawless. :thumbup:


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

He gave you less than 7%, the standard discount stated by BMW. It just looks like a dealer doesn't want some extra paperwork.


----------



## Gymrat (Mar 6, 2012)

I am a new member, and look forward to communicating with my fellow members. I currently own a 2003 X5 3.0 manual. I'm looking at a ED of a F31 320D in the spring of 2014. I live in Monterey, CA. Would I be able to get a substantially better price for a ED vs. a local Costco deal? Suggestions?
Thanks,
Eric


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Gymrat said:


> I am a new member, and look forward to communicating with my fellow members. I currently own a 2003 X5 3.0 manual. I'm looking at a ED of a F31 320D in the spring of 2014. I live in Monterey, CA. Would I be able to get a substantially better price for a ED vs. a local Costco deal? Suggestions?
> Thanks,
> Eric


Search through this forum a bit. You'll see who the board sponsors are. Use one of them.
Edit: Look at this thread:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=670532


----------



## Gymrat (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks, Tom, I'm checking it out.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Gymrat said:


> I am a new member, and look forward to communicating with my fellow members. I currently own a 2003 X5 3.0 manual. I'm looking at a ED of a F31 320D in the spring of 2014. I live in Monterey, CA. Would I be able to get a substantially better price for a ED vs. a local Costco deal? Suggestions?
> Thanks,
> Eric


The answer to your question is "Yes, but".

Yes, you will get a better deal doing an ED on a car _at or about ED Invoice_, but depending on how you factor in the cost of your trip, you may or may not net out positive. If you don't consider your trip as part of the purchase price, you will absolutely get a better deal.

My experience with Costco (and other companies that offer similar services) negotiated deals is that an informed buyer can get a better deal. A consumer that doesn't wish to take the time to educate themselves can potentially do better through these pre-negotiated options. I'm also aware of a number of people that have used the service to end up at a dealer, only to get told that the car they thought they were purchasing wasn't available and have another car pushed on them.


----------



## Gymrat (Mar 6, 2012)

AggieKnight said:


> The answer to your question is "Yes, but".
> 
> Yes, you will get a better deal doing an ED on a car _at or about ED Invoice_, but depending on how you factor in the cost of your trip, you may or may not net out positive. If you don't consider your trip as part of the purchase price, you will absolutely get a better deal.
> 
> My experience with Costco (and other companies that offer similar services) negotiated deals is that an informed buyer can get a better deal. A consumer that doesn't wish to take the time to educate themselves can potentially do better through these pre-negotiated options. I'm also aware of a number of people that have used the service to end up at a dealer, only to get told that the car they thought they were purchasing wasn't available and have another car pushed on them.


Thanks for your informative reply. I am indeed considering my trip as part of the purchase price, planning to spend two weeks in Europe. I will try to work with my local dealer here in Monterey, but will look into more options as well.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Gymrat said:


> I am indeed considering my trip as part of the purchase price, planning to spend two weeks in Europe.


In that case, you will lose money on the transaction unless you stay at hostels and eat McDonalds.

However, you will come back with epic pictures, awesome stories and a whole lot of memories.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Gymrat said:


> Thanks for your informative reply. I am indeed considering my trip as part of the purchase price, planning to spend two weeks in Europe. I will try to work with my local dealer here in Monterey, but will look into more options as well.


Being that you're in Monterey, I strongly recommend that you consider giving Jon Shafer an opportunity to earn your ED business. He's the founder of this awesome site and is at BMW of Santa Barbara.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

AggieKnight said:


> In that case, you will lose money on the transaction unless you stay at hostels and eat McDonalds.
> 
> However, you will come back with epic pictures, awesome stories and a whole lot of memories.


:stupid::bustingup


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gymrat said:


> I am a new member, and look forward to communicating with my fellow members. I currently own a 2003 X5 3.0 manual. I'm looking at a ED of a F31 320D in the spring of 2014. I live in Monterey, CA. Would I be able to get a substantially better price for a ED vs. a local Costco deal? Suggestions?
> Thanks,
> Eric


Forget Costco pricing, you can get better deals for a regular delivery. If you live in Monterey just go to Jon Shafer in Santa Barbara. Guaranteed the best ED pricing you can get.


----------



## Gymrat (Mar 6, 2012)

adrian's bmw said:


> Being that you're in Monterey, I strongly recommend that you consider giving Jon Shafer an opportunity to earn your ED business. He's the founder of this awesome site and is at BMW of Santa Barbara.


I will do that, thanks for the info!


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Gymrat said:


> I am a new member, and look forward to communicating with my fellow members. I currently own a 2003 X5 3.0 manual. I'm looking at a ED of a F31 320D in the spring of 2014. I live in Monterey, CA. Would I be able to get a substantially better price for a ED vs. a local Costco deal? Suggestions?
> Thanks,
> Eric


As experienced by the OP, ED will be cheaper, but it also depends how you factor in the cost of the trip. I have done it three ways now: full blown European vacation, a quick overnight trip because I was in Europe anyway, and doing it on the cheap with frequent flier miles and hotel points.

Below are the numbers for my 650xi which I will pick in a couple of weeks.

US MSRP $104,995 (just beat the $700 Jan 2013 price increase)
ED Invoice $90,860
Dealer Profit $1,000
Holiday Rebate $3,500
Owner Loyalty $750
BMW CCA Rebate $1,000
Net Cost $86,610 plus taxes/fees

So 17.5% off, not too bad. 

Now my additional costs:
100,000 frequent flier miles, plus $106 in taxes, for nonstop Business First tickets ($8k tickets)
180,000 hotel points for the Hiliton Munich City for 6 nights 
~$100 for hotel parking (four nights)
~$150 for alternate transportation (Rolf & trains)
~$180 additional food & drink costs over what I will usually spend
~$60 for museum/landmark entrance fees
~$15 for a funny hat wear at Fasching events


----------



## Gymrat (Mar 6, 2012)

dunderhi said:


> As experienced by the OP, ED will be cheaper, but it also depends how you factor in the cost of the trip. I have done it three ways now: full blown European vacation, a quick overnight trip because I was in Europe anyway, and doing it on the cheap with frequent flier miles and hotel points.
> 
> Below are the numbers for my 650xi which I will pick in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this detailed information. I wish you all the best with your new 650xi.
I have plenty of frequent flier miles for the trip, and 30k HHonors points per night for the Munich City Hilton is a great deal.
Have a fun trip!
Thanks again,
Eric


----------



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

Bilbo1234 said:


> I'm looking for a dealer in NC that has expericnce with Euro delivery? Any suggestions?


I've had good luck with Crown in GSO, done several and they have met or beat prices. They are familiar with ED. Also you could do Adrian in Atlanta and then PCD.

PM if you wish.

Andrew


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

:rofl:If price is the main consideration for this purchase then by all means go with the Costco deal, the purpose of ED will be completely lost on you.:rofl::bigpimp:


----------



## Gymrat (Mar 6, 2012)

I understand that, and want the experience of ED. Looks like my best option is dealing with Jon Shafer in Santa Barbara. Thanks for your input.....


----------



## RVTRVT (Feb 4, 2013)

*Is Adrian still available?*



laser said:


> By all means contact Adrian, he does a high volume of EDs for folks all over the country!
> 
> Mine was flawless. :thumbup:


This post is a couple of years old. I'm in Dallas area and looking for a good CA source to order a 535I ED in August of this year.

Any help will be great, thanks for all the freat information other member share


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

dunderhi said:


> As experienced by the OP, ED will be cheaper, but it also depends how you factor in the cost of the trip. I have done it three ways now: full blown European vacation, a quick overnight trip because I was in Europe anyway, and doing it on the cheap with frequent flier miles and hotel points.
> 
> Below are the numbers for my 650xi which I will pick in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


We paid for our car today and there were some changes, which I made int RED.


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

Also join the BMW CCA asap, so you can get the rebate next year.

You're in the GGC, so click my link and sign up.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

ED is better by far.


----------



## Kel (Mar 29, 2003)

So mwhefre did you end up? How much over ED invoice?



Gymrat said:


> I will do that, thanks for the info!


----------

